# German Review of the 24-105 II



## LordofTackle (Feb 21, 2017)

For all those interested: traumflieger.de published their (german) review of the 24-105L II

http://www.traumflieger.de/reports/Objektiv-Tests/Canon-Objektive-am-Vollformat/Canon-EF-24-105mm-4L-IS-USM-II-im-Test::1264.html

Conclusion: IQ is about the same between both MKI and II, with a slight edge to the MKI !! on higher res sensors (tested on 5D III, IV and 5Ds). 
Microcontrast is better on II.
No difference in AF between both versions.
Better build of MKII, better coatings. 

-Sebastian


----------

